# what colour is your R32?



## morley (Oct 12, 2013)

just a curiosity as to how many of what colour skylines we have in the UK

please only vote on the poll if you bought your car on or before todays date (02/10/2014) to stop double votes for the same car.

looking forward to the results!opcorn:

to start things off, mines a midnight purple respray (LP2) from the r33 paint codes.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Was there only one red?

Voted for that anyway.


----------



## morley (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not sure, i could only select 10 options on the poll, so i had to miss some off.
according to the vin plate decode these are the only available factory colours:

BLO: Silver
KG1: Jet Silver
TG0: Dark Grey
TH1: Dark Blue Pearl
BJ0: Light Blue
AH3: Red
KH6: White Pearl
KH2: Gang Ray Metallic
326: Crystal White
KLO: White
732: Black Pearl
DHO: Dark Green


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

CT17 said:


> *Was there only one red?*


The Dennis Gorodji book in its Appendix does say that only #AH3 - Red Pearl Metallic was the only red available for the BNR32 Rich...

It also says :-

#KH2 - Gun Grey Metallic
#KG1 - Jet Silver Metallic
#732 - Black Pearl Metallic
#AH3 - Red Pearl Metallic
#TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl
#326 - Crystal White = 1991 N1 Model
#KLO - Spark Silver Metallic = 1991 Models
#BLO - Grayish Blue Pearl = 1991 Models

Which is only eight and not the twelve colours listed earlier in this topic??


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> The Dennis Gorodji book in its Appendix does say that only #AH3 - Red Pearl Metallic was the only red available for the BNR32 Rich...
> 
> It also says :-
> 
> ...


Cheers. 

Wonder why everyone calls it "Wine Red" then.


----------



## morley (Oct 12, 2013)

i sourced my information from this page:

Chassis Plate Decoding - For Skylines

not sure on its accuracy tho


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

morley said:


> *i sourced my information from this page:
> 
> not sure on its accuracy tho*


I don't doubt its accuracy, I just think that GT-R's were only available in some and not all of those listed paint colours.

HTH!


----------



## KeithB (Aug 1, 2010)

TH1 here


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

CT17 said:


> *Wonder why everyone calls it "Wine Red" then.*


I really don't know why folks do Rich but the same also happens on the R33's as lots of Owners _(including my mate Wayne who has one)_ refers to his Skylines colour as "Wine Red Metallic" when Nissan called the paint on his vehicle #ANO - Super Clear Red!


----------



## morley (Oct 12, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> I don't doubt its accuracy, I just think that GT-R's were only available in some and not all of those listed paint colours.
> 
> HTH!



i guess we will find out when we get some more replies


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

AH3 or pearl red metallic  or wine red or if you go by the V5 ......Maroon


----------



## morley (Oct 12, 2013)

KeithB said:


> TH1 here


i was hoping id get a few of this colour as i was reading a thread the other day saying that TH1 is a rare colour, only 400 odd made.

can anyone shine some more light on this?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

732 Black Pearl form me


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

732 for the win!!!


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

wrong they are 2 colours wine red is a completly different colour.

ah3 is red pearl metallic
an0 is wine red


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

732 for me as well


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Bloody hell guys, post pics


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The special order colour BLO certainly isnt silver The nissan translation is blueish grey pearl which is actually a pretty accurate description

BLO is probably the rarest nissan factory colour . The pearl is quite unusual as the whole car changes colour depending on the light

Fot JTJ a few picss





And yes it is the same car


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

RSVFOUR said:


> The special order colour BLO certainly isnt silver The nissan translation is blueish grey pearl which is actually a pretty accurate description
> 
> BLO is probably the rarest nissan factory colour . The pearl is quite unusual as the whole car changes colour depending on the light
> 
> ...


That's a nice combo there


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

326 crystal white


----------



## KeithB (Aug 1, 2010)

TH1


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Bayside Blue


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mick E said:


> *Bayside Blue *


But what colour was it originally when it left the Nissan Factory Mick E??


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

TH1 really comes alive in the sun.


----------



## morley (Oct 12, 2013)

midnight purple

please excuse the condition of my alloys :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy616 said:


> TH1 really comes alive in the sun.



As does AH3...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

ah I really want an r32 now. I'm going for one next year for sure


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JTJUDGE said:


> ah I really want an r32 now. I'm going for one next year for sure


I can thoroughly recommend them, here's mine in KH2


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm looking at them all the time now. I'm fairly serious about it


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine was factory black when I bought it (quite a rare colour) but black cars are such a pita to look after, so it's now TV2 Bayside Blue. If I was going to do it again I would paint it white.....best looking colour on a R32 in my opinion


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Double post


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

morley said:


> i was hoping id get a few of this colour as i was reading a thread the other day saying that TH1 is a rare colour, only 400 odd made.
> 
> can anyone shine some more light on this?


280-290 in total I believe. If you search there was a post back in 2008 on what colour R32's people had in the UK. At that time the metallic black cars were most numerous IIRC. 

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

K66 SKY said:


> But what colour was it originally when it left the Nissan Factory Mick E??


Only just revisited this! It was originally KG1 Jet Silver but when it changed to Bayside Blue not sure, at least 4 years ago.


----------



## R32LEE_NI (Mar 11, 2014)

kh2


----------



## KevC (Oct 12, 2002)

*TH1 & KL0*

Hi All

Cant believe I haven't been on here for over a year!
My R32 is TH1 and I think my sons in KLO but I need to check.

I have tried searching, but does anyone have the numbers produced of each colour?

Thanks

Kev


----------



## TheOtherWiggle (May 28, 2014)

hi all ,, me too,, havent been online for a period .. 
i realise im replying to a 2014 post ,, but i hope some will find this info handy .. sorry if its already been posted here ,, Admins pls delete if so or move to appropriate forum ..

just add the u r l and the _ w w w to the start of each tag to get the proper link addy , as i couldnt post the whole link 

1989
gtrusablog.com/2015/06/1989-nissan-skyline-gt-r-colors.html]Nissan[/url] Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: 1989 Nissan Skyline GT-R Colors - Production of Each Paint Code - KH2 - 732 - KG1 - TH1 - AH3[/url]

1990
gtrusablog.com/2015/06/1990-nissan-skyline-gt-r-colors.html]Nissan[/url] Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: 1990 Nissan Skyline GT-R Colors - Production of Each Paint Code - KH2 - 732 - KG1 - TH1 - AH3[/url]

1991
gtrusablog.com/2015/07/1991-nissan-skyline-gt-r-colors.html]Nissan[/url] Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: 1991 Nissan Skyline GT-R Colors - Production of Each Paint Code - KH2 - 732 - KG1 - TH1 - AH3[/url]

1992
gtrusablog.com/2015/07/1992-nissan-skyline-gt-r-colors.html]Nissan[/url] Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: 1992 Nissan Skyline GT-R Colors - Production of Each Paint Code - KH2 - 732 - KL0 - TH1 - AH3 -BL0[/url]


1993
gtrusablog.com/2015/07/1993-and-1994-nissan-skyline-gt-r.html]Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: 1993 and 1994 Nissan Skyline GT-R Colors - Production of Each Paint Code - KH2 - 732 - KL0 - TH1 - AH3 -BL0[/url]

be good guys ,,
cya :banned:


----------



## TheOtherWiggle (May 28, 2014)

TH1 ,, different day , different light , angle ,, different colour ,, the pearls and metalics where a good choice to go with the smooth curves and body shape in my opinion ,, the colour can change as you walk around the car .. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Mines KLO sparkle silver ?


----------



## rel_original (Aug 3, 2015)

currently 732 but getting resprayed to EY0 - Silica Breath


----------



## maxim92 (Aug 12, 2016)

black pearl


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

mine


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

KLO for mine which I voted in the poll, but the poll has KLO marked as "white" which is wrong.


----------



## spekterg35 (Oct 27, 2015)

Champion (Calsonic) Blue


----------



## elninio111 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mine


----------



## gtr888 (Apr 23, 2012)

KH2 for me


----------



## J1mmys (Mar 13, 2016)

Is there a proper UK register?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------

